# Fluval fx6 rubber turning white...???



## Throw_this_away (Feb 8, 2004)

So i have two fluval fx6's for my new tank. I love them, but i have noticed that the rubber connectors between the plastic tubing and the plastic intake or powerheads turns white. I can rub this off with a scowering sponge, but it slowly comes back over 2-4 wks.

Anyone else have this occur? It does not happen anywhere else in the tank.


----------



## dbradley26 (Apr 22, 2014)

I have noticed my lines turning white there also but I also have a problem with everything above the water line turning white. Most likely hard water deposits, in my case anyway....


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Same thing happens to mine.


----------



## Boe82 (Mar 6, 2014)

Mine does that as well but I just leave it be, it is slimy so my guess was bacteria growth like on the glass, but thats just a wild guess, not sure why it is white.


----------



## Throw_this_away (Feb 8, 2004)

Of note, none of my lines or the intake/powerhead actually go white, just the rubber pieces. I suspect bacteria or minerals too. There must be something in the rubber...

I hope it eventually stops because it mskes them stick out more against my black background.


----------



## mudbug79 (Sep 18, 2012)

I have two FX6s and the same thing happens. It is easily scrubbed off with a tooth brush, but it grows back fast. i notice some of my cichlids eating it occasionally. I figured it was some type of algae growth.


----------

